# Moreno



## aunaprendo

Hola foreros:
Tengo una pregunta sobre algo que me ha molestado mucho ultimamente. En muchos libros de enseñanza se ve mucho el vocablo "moreno" para describir tanto a las personas con el pelo oscuro como a las personas con la piel color café (es decir a los con herencia africana). 

Un amigo mio me contó que llamarle (describirle) a alguien como "moreno" en Costa Rica se considería una falta de respecto y la palabra apropiado sería "negro". Hablo de los que no son "africanoamericanos".

¿se las puede describir a indígenas como "morenas" ya que por lo general tienen la piel mas oscuro que los con ascendencia europeo?

Gracias por adelantado
"un gringito blanquito"


----------



## Pinairun

Una persona morena puede ser alguien de piel blanca, pero con el pelo oscuro (castaño o negro).
Una persona morena puede ser alguien que tiene la piel bronceada por el sol.
Una persona morena puede ser alguien que tiene la piel, de forma natural, más oscura que alguien que sea rubio, por ejemplo.

Y si por indígenas te refieres a las personas que pertenecen a los pueblos originarios de América, si, generalmente son morenos.

Saludos


----------



## Spug

Hola,

Te puedo decir que vas a encontrar una gran variedad de usos de palabras como _moreno, negro, trigueño, prieto_, etc... los usos varían de una región a otra.

Lo voy a dejar de este tamaño por ahora, pero te aconsejo que donde vayas, escucha lo que dicen los que son de allá. Y que más hablantes nativos respondan.

Sin mas por el momento... espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Cuando se trata de afros, muchos a los que les cuesta decir _negro_, dicen_ moreno_ o _de color_.
A veces también _morocho_, junto con _moreno_ o _de color_, es un eufemismo de _negro_ afro.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

aunaprendo said:


> Hola foreros:
> Tengo una pregunta sobre algo que me ha molestado mucho ultimamente. En muchos libros de enseñanza se ve mucho el vocablo "moreno" para describir tanto a las personas con el pelo oscuro como a las personas con la piel color café (es decir a los con herencia africana).
> 
> Un amigo mio me contó que llamarle (describirle) a alguien como "moreno" en Costa Rica se considería una falta de respecto y la palabra apropiado sería "negro". Hablo de los que no son "africanoamericanos".
> 
> ¿se las puede describir a indígenas como "morenas" ya que por lo general tienen la piel mas oscuro que los con ascendencia europeo?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado
> "un gringito blanquito"


 
*En México:*
Moreno es alguien con tez morena o sea, más prietita que los gringos güeros/blanquitos. 
¿Indígenas = morenas? No. Es una mujer con piel más oscura que las caucásicas. 
Como esto va para largo, me corto de una vez.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia-

*Moreno *--> de piel subidita de color (a menudo también incluye a los negros, sobre todo como eufemismo)


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Una persona morena puede ser alguien que tiene la piel bronceada por el sol.
> Una persona morena puede ser alguien que tiene la piel, de forma natural, más oscura que alguien que sea rubio, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y si por indígenas te refieres a las personas que pertenecen a los pueblos originarios de América, si, generalmente son morenos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Exactamento lo mismo en México.


----------



## Fundíbulo

Hola:

Sobre "moreno": la mayoría de las personas tenemos el pelo castaño o negro, por lo que este término se utiliza generalmente para describir el color de piel.


----------



## Mate

En el antiguo Virreinato del Río de la Plata (y tal vez también en otros virreinatos de la época colonial) moreno era un eufemismo que se empleaba para evitar decir negro.

Hoy ha caído en desuso, al menos por aquí.


----------



## honeydew

Hola, soy tica (costarricense), y me llama la atención que su amigo le dijera que aquí describir a alguien como moreno (de tes morena, se diría), es irrespetuoso, con lo cual no estoy de acuerdo. Quizás a lo que él podría haberse referido es llamar a alguien de esa manera, por ejemplo, decirle:  ¡Oye, moreno!  Porque sería como que alguien lo llame a usted:  ¡Oiga, usted blanquito!  En cuyo caso sí podría sonar despectivo.  Pero aquí, puedes perfectamente decir:  Mi novio es alto, moreno, de ojos negros profundos.  Y no con eso estas insultando a nadie.  Concuerdo con lo que dicen algunos, eso sí, de que se utiliza más que todo para referirse al color de la piel, y no del cabello.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no llamaríamos moreno a alguien de piel blanca y pelo negro. Nos referimos más bien al color de la piel.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela describir a alguien como moreno no es ofensivo. Es más, existen graduaciones: moreno claro, oscuro, lavado, etc. El único caso en que el uso puede resultar ofensivo es, justamente, cuando en vez de usar la palabra como adjetivo se la vuelve apelativo y se le dirige a alguien que es negro, como por ejemplo: _Epa, moreno, ¿cómo estás?

_Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## ACQM

En España, el caso es que hasta hace relativamente poco, 15 años o así, se podían ver muy pocos negros. Ahora puedes oir algunas señoras mayores que cuando tienen que referirse a un señor africano de raza negra no saben si decir negro, negrito,... así que dicen moreno, pero suena extrañísimo.


----------



## quedamucho

La palabra moreno viene de moro, habitantes de África del Norte que emigraban a Europa.En muchas ocasiones se usa como eufemismo, en un intento de suavizar una expresión que es racista y discriminatoria.Saludos!!!


----------



## Vampiro

También por acá la palabra “moreno” es usada para referirse a una persona de piel tostada (por decirlo de alguna manera) y cabello oscuro.
En Chile no hay negros, salvo los pocos que han llegado en los últimos años debido a la fuerte inmigración que estamos recibiendo desde Perú (mayoritariamente) y Centroamérica.  Por lo mismo la palabra no se usa como eufemismo para nada.
Personalmente creo que ninguna palabra es racista u ofensiva a menos que se diga con la intención de ofender, si alguien es mulato, es mulato y punto… ¿qué vamos a decir, que es semi-blanco?
Eso en el caso de que sea necesario hablar de su raza o sus rasgos físicos, claro, porque no veo otro motivo para referirse al color de las personas.
Esta época de hiper-correción política que se está imponiendo en algunos países a mi me tiene hasta más arriba del paracaídas, francamente opino que raya en la ridiculez.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

> ¿se las puede describir a indígenas como "morenas" ya que por lo general tienen la piel mas oscuro que los con ascendencia europeo?


Sí. Sí se puede. Al menos en México se puede sin que nadie (ni la 'morena' se ofenda). 
En México,_* describir*_ a una persona como 'moreno/a' es lo más normal del mundo (es morena, ojos cafés, mide 1.70, etc.)
La verdad, yo no entiendo el porqué sería ofensivo. Es sólo una característica de la piel, y por cierto una muy anhelada. Pregunten a las compañias de bronceado artificial .


Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, "moreno/morena" carece en absoluto de una connotación negativa. Incluso, "*Morena*", acá es un nombre propio relativamente común. Muchas salvadoreñas se llaman "Morena", un bonito nombre, por cierto.

Algo que me parece se les ha pasado por alto mencionar a los amigos de México, es que precisamente a nuestra santísima Señora Virgen de Guadalupe, Emperatriz de las Américas, cariñosamente, pero con todo y el máximo respeto y devoción del mundo, la conocemos como "*La Morenita*" o la "*Virgen Morena"*, de allí que dicho adjetivo carezca de un matiz ofensivo en absoluto.

Saludes,


----------



## ManPaisa

El DRAE recoge todas las acepciones arriba mencionadas:

*moreno**, na**.*
(De _moro_ y _-eno_).
*1. *adj. Dicho de un color: Oscuro que tira a negro.
*2. *adj. Dicho de la piel de las personas blancas: De tono oscuro.
*3. *adj. Dicho del pelo: De un color que puede ir del negro al castaño.
*4. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene el pelo oscuro o la piel *morena*. U. t. c. s.
*5. *adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que tiene un tono más oscuro que otras de su género.
*6. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: *negra.* U. m. c. s.
*7. *adj._ Cuba._ *mulato* (‖ nacido de negra y blanco, o al contrario). U. t. c. s.


----------



## la_machy

Ayutuxte said:


> Algo que me parece se les ha pasado por alto mencionar a los amigos de México, es que precisamente a nuestra santísima Señora Virgen de Guadalupe, Emperatriz de las Américas, cariñosamente, pero con todo y el máximo respeto y devoción del mundo, la conocemos como "*La Morenita*" o la "*Virgen Morena"*, de allí que dicho adjetivo carezca de un matiz ofensivo en absoluto.
> 
> Saludes,


 
Ya que lo mencionaste, estoy de acuerdísimo contigo.

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

quedamucho said:


> La palabra moreno viene de moro, habitantes de África del Norte que emigraban a Europa.En muchas ocasiones se usa como eufemismo, en un intento de suavizar una expresión que es racista y discriminatoria.



Pues en España ni es racista, ni es discriminatoria.  Una persona puede ser morena (tener el pelo oscuro) y la piel más blanca que la leche. O puede ser morena (de piel tostada) y tener el pelo rubio. 

En realidad la palabra viene del latín maurus, por lo que creo bastante difícil que se aplicase a los habitantes de Africa del norte que emigraban a Europa. De aquella Numidia era tan imperio romano como Hispania, y difícilmente alguien podría emigrar a Europa entonces. Por la simple razón de que Europa no existía siquiera.

Por aquí se canta a las mujeres morenas y no precisamente para denigrarlas por su pelo o piel oscura, sino para cantar su belleza. 

Y también está la Moreneta.


----------



## WTF

Yo digo "moreno(a)" a una persona que sea 50% negra 50% blanca, fenotípicamente por supuesto (no le voy a hacer un mapeo genético, pero si más o menos es así le digo moreno). Por ejemplo Barack Obama es moreno. En Perú nunca lo he escuchado como insulto.

A alguien de cabello negro pues pelinegro, pero puede ser blanca, negra, cobriza, etc. ya que sólo describo su cabello.

Lo que sí, no suelo decir mulato, más que todo porque me parece ofensivo ya que está muy asociado a las castas del Virreinato español y en ese entonces casi todo era insulto o desprecio a los no blancos. En el caso de mulato era "ser como la mula", o sea algo como "¡eh mula!, venid, cargad esto". 
Sé que mulato es sinónimo de moreno pero como era insulto no lo uso. Sólo moreno(a).

Ah si, al negro pues negro, jamás "de color" porque todos tenemos color (y porque "de color" a nadie he escuchado, sólo en películas estadounidenses). De hecho "de color" siempre me parece incompleto: Persona de color... negro. O sea negro. Por ejemplo Pelé, Michelle Obama, Kofi Annan son negros. 

Los indígenas americanos son cobrizos, no negros ni morenos, es otra raza (dentro de lo que a grosso modo agrupan las razas).


----------



## aunaprendo

mil gracias a todos muy amable y servicial. Me han aclarado la cosa perfectamente


----------



## ACQM

quedamucho said:


> La palabra moreno viene de moro, habitantes de África del Norte que emigraban a Europa.En muchas ocasiones se usa como eufemismo, en un intento de suavizar una expresión que es racista y discriminatoria.Saludos!!!



Moreno y moro vienen de "mauro" y significan oscuro de piel. En España la palabra moro es antiquísima (mucho más que España como país) y no es que sea despectiva, es que durante 800 años se usaba para designar al enemigo: los "sarracenos" de Al-Andalus. Muchos magrebíes que son arabes o amasic(bereber sí tienen un origen púramente ofensivo) se ofenden cuando se les llama moro, pero eso tiene que ver con que la expresión de muchos es "moro de mierda". La palabra moro en sí no es racista ni despectiva, es difusa y poco académica pero se puede usar sin desprecio y así lo hacen en las fiestas de "moros y cristiano" del levante, por ejemplo.


----------



## djcostarica

Como afrocaribeña costarricense comparto m*á*s la opini*ó*n de *Oscar *al decir q*ue* a muchos les cuesta decir negro y usan la palabra *moreno* y en mi opini*ó*n no es racista solamente 'm*á*s f*á*cil' de decir. Ac*á* tambi*é*n es un modo de llamar a cualquier persona q*ue* no sea "blanca" como. Tambi*é*n es curioso pues ac*á* es "de cariño" q*ue* los costarricenses se llamen entre ellos (entre familia o novias, esposos, etc.) negra o negro a*ú*n si su color de piel es "blanco"...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de Moderación

Una vez más se les recuerda que el Foro de Sólo Español es un foro estrictamente lingüístico en el cual, por ende, no tienen cabida opiniones de otra naturaleza.

Por otra parte, *el tema del hilo es exclusivamente sobre la palabra "moreno*", no "negro" y no es en lo absoluto, el propósito iniciar o fomentar un debate racial o histórico al respecto.

A efecto de mantener el hilo abierto y no vernos obligados a cerrarlo de forma definitiva, se les pide mantenerse en los lineamientos ya citados.

Gracias por su comprensión.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## swift

* Nueva pregunta 

*​¿Se usa en sus países o regiones el adjetivo *'moreno'* con la acepción de *bronceado*? Por ejemplo, después de pasar un fin de semana en la playa, ¿dirían que volvieron morenos, que se pusieron morenos, que están morenos?

Por favor, ya sé lo que dice el diccionario de Espasa: moreno, que es prácticamente lo mismo que dicen el Clave y el DUE de María Moliner. No me interesan las definiciones de los diccionarios sino el uso actual en sus regiones.  Gracias.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Birke

​Un claro sí como respuesta. Creo que en toda España es normal usar "moreno" con ese sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Totalmente de acuerdo con Birke. De uso general en español de la P.I. Oral y escrito sin marca sociolectal.


----------



## Mate

Como puse allá por 2009, _moreno_ acá no se usa. Alguna vez fue eufemismo por negro, pero ahora ya no se oye más referirse a un negro como moreno.


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> ¿Se usa en sus países o regiones el adjetivo *'moreno'* con la acepción de *bronceado*? Por ejemplo, después de pasar un fin de semana en la playa, ¿dirían que volvieron morenos, que se pusieron morenos, que están morenos?​



Hola, swift:
Por lo menos en mi país no es usual que alguien diga que se puso todo moreno después de pasar un fin de semana en la playa. Aunque no faltará quien diga que esta bronceado o que ha quedado/se puso bronceado, creo que lo más coloquial es decir que uno queda/está/se pone *quemado*, y más todavía en diminutivo, *quemadito.* 
Moreno en el Perú se usa sobre todo para llamar eufemísticamente a las personas de raza negra. De una persona blanca de pelo negro nadie diría que es morena. Y de los que tienen la piel un poco más oscura (el moreno 2 del diccionario) se dice que son trigueños.


----------



## olimpia91

Después de un fin de semana una persona vuelve roja o quemada.
Después de un mes vuelve negra.
Moreno aca es solo un apellido.


----------



## Mate

También decimos _tostado_ (por el sol) pero no moreno.


----------



## ACQM

Birke said:


> ​Un claro sí como respuesta. Creo que en toda España es normal usar "moreno" con ese sentido.



Concuerdo, "ponerse moreno tomando el sol" es lo más normal. Palabras como "bronceado" o "tostado" se usan muchísimo menos. 

Para comparar con lo que dice Olimpia: "quemado" si estás rojo o pelándose, y "negro" si el moreno es realmente subido "de tan moreno está negro".


----------



## duvija

Quemado o tostado (por el sol). Y si se te fue la mano, entonces ' quedaste negro/a. Tendrías que haber usado más loción'


----------



## Nicanadian

Moreno = Palabra derivada de “Moro” en referencia a una tez de tonalidad café ya sea oscura o clara pero no blanca.

Trigueña = Palabra derivada de “Trigo” en referencia a una tez de tonalidad amarilla ya sea oscura o clara pero no blanca.

Mulato = Mezcla de raza blanca y negra (similar al caso de Mestizo), tez suele ser de tonalidad café o amarilla ya sea oscuro o claro pero no blanca.

Culturalmente por herencia del colonialismo y aspiraciones Eurocéntricas
o “politically correctness” en EE.UU., algunos han cambiado el significado y a aquellos de raza negra les llaman “morenos” y a estos les llaman “trigueños”, pero este último realmente aplica al color de tez en personas del mediterraneo (España, Portugal, Italia, Grecia, etc) en contraste a color blanco de los Nórdicos.


----------



## Lord_panchor

En el periodismo deportivo las principales organizaciones deportivas, ligas y clubes tienen vetado anteponer un adjetivo antes de referirse al nombre de un deportista. Eso yo lo aprendí hace más de 10 años cuando por creer que era algo normal me referí en una nota a un tenista de color francés y antepuse el adjetivo "moreno". Yo trabajaba en ATP en Español para la versión de hablahispana de la Asociación de Tenistas Profesionales y los supervidores que estaban Europa se demoraron menos de 5 minutos en avisarnos que teníamos que borrar inmediátamente la palabra "moreno". Desde ahí me quedó clarísimo que en periodismo uno al referirse a un deportista nunca debe anteponer algún adjetivo por su apariencia. Este eufemismo es querer ocultar el término que puede ser racista, obviamente en deportes se usan mucho los "apodos" y ahí la tolerancia es más flexible, sobretodo cuando son apodos positivos o divertidos. Espero que les sirva mi experiencia, soy chileno y me da mucha verguenza ajena todavía cuando en mi país escucho a algún periodista en TV o radio hablando de "el moreno jugador". El lenguaje construye realidad, no debemos normalizar las malas prácticas. El tenista al que me referí es Gael Monfils (¡lo siento!). Un saludo a todos en el foro


----------

